# History - Royal Newfoundland Regiment



## young buck (29 Jun 2005)

Good day everyone, I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me how to find out about  NFLD. army history  I don't know how to spell the name of the regiment (blue batees) I think. thanks for all your help



(Edited by Moderator to clarify thread title.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jun 2005)

Here's a few links to start with:

"The Blue Puttees"

The Royal Newfoundland Regiment

Battle Honours - http://regimentalrogue.com/battlehonours/bathnrinf/50-rnfldr.htm

Reference material at Regiments.org: 

http://regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/inf/780newf.htm
http://regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/volmil/nf-inf/949RNF.htm


----------



## Byerly (29 Jun 2005)

http://www.waramps.ca/video/blpt.html

Stu


----------



## Zartan (29 Jun 2005)

The first regiments from Newfoundland to fight off-island were raised during the American Revolution. Two units were raised - the Royal Highland Emigrants, which was raised in Newfoundland and Nova Scotia, and an actual Newfoundland Regiment, which was deployed to Gibraltar (it didn't enter combat). A third unit, The Orange Dragoons, was raised in New York but had a sizeable NFLD contingent in the ranks.

In the War of 1812, the Newfoundland Fencibles were raised, and they participated in every theatre of the war (in Canada, that is), and fought in roughly 20 engagements, and lost half of it's men. Were granted the title "Royal", at some point. Some of their more famous engagements were at Stoney Creek, York, Fort George, and the River Raisin.


----------



## Sidney (23 Aug 2005)

During the First World War, The Newfoundland Regiment served as a component
of the British Army. The gallant all-volunteer "Newfies" fought at Gallipolli (where
40 died) then moved to the Western Front in France. On that terrible First Of
July 1916, -- First Day of the Battle of the Somme -- the Newfoundland Regiment
went over the top at Beaumont Hamel, and suffered almost complete annihilation;
losing 701 men within a few minutes. (Second only to the West Yorkshire Regiment
in highest number of casualties that day.)
The Newfoundland Regiment was honoured by King George V by being re-named
"The Royal Newfoundland Regiment" -- the only unit throughout the war to receive
a Royal title.
-- Sidney Allinson.

www.xlibris.com/thebantams.html


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2005)

The Royal Newfoundland Regiment is one of the oldest regiments in North America. Originally raised in the late 1700's as a Fencible unit (a regular as opposed to militia unit, but limited to serving on the continent it was raised on, either North America or Europe)

During the late 18th and early 19th centuries the Regiment was disbanded and reraised several times. For the most part this was at the end of hostilities, although once it was for "Fenian sympathies" as basically the whole Bn it appeared was full of Irish rebels (big surprise considering it was recruited from a colony full of Irish settlers).

It left Atlantic Canada in the early 1800's to garrison first Lower and then Upper Canada. When the War of 1812 broke out it was one of the most experience regular units available for the defence of Upper Canada. Detachments of company size served in almost every major engagement in the theatre of operations; including the battles of Detroit River Raisin, Ogdensburg, York, Miami, Sacket's Harbor, Fort George, Lake Erie, defence of Mackinac

After hostilities ended the regiment returned to Newfoundland and eventually was reduced to nil strength in the late 1800's

It was raised again in 1914. The initial 500 volunteers were  known as the first 500 or the Blue Puttees. After training they joined the 29th British Division and were the only non pre war regular battalion in that formation. They landed at Sulva Bay Gallipoli in September 1915 and fought there until the end of that campaign.

1 July 1916 was the first day of what later became known as the Battle of the Somme. The battle lasted until November, but the first day set the record for most casualties in a single day. The British Army lost 20,000 killed and 40,000 wounded in the space of 24 hours.  

The Newfoundland Regiment had it especially bad with the most casualties of any unit on July 1st 1916. The front line trenches were so choked with dead, they couldn't move up to the start line so they had to go over the top from behind their front line trenches. 800 men left their trenches, and within 15 minutes or so over 700 of them were hit.  None made it beyond the friendly barbed wire. Only 65 men answered roll call that evening. Not one community on the small island was without a loss that day.

The unit was rebuilt and went on to serve throughout the war transferring in 1918 to the 40th Division. 

The Newfoundland Regiment was actually granted their Royal Prefix in 1917 for their actions at Cambrai by King George V. The only Empire and/or Commonwealth Regiment to be so honoured in this manner while still engaged in hostilities. Usually a regiment receives the honorific after hostilities have ended in recognition of their achievements in a particular battle, campaign, war etc.

BTW it's not the first time the regiment has been "Royal" During the 18th and 19th centuries it was the Royal Newfoundland Regiment and/or the Royal Newfoundland Fencibles during it's earlier incarnations. For some reason when the unit was reconstituted in 1914 the "Royal" was not retained.

Battle honours earned: GALLIPOLI, 1915-16, Egypt 1915-16, YPRES 1917-18
LANGEMARK 1917, France and Flanders 1916-18, POELCAPELLE, ALBERT (BEAUMONT HAMEL) 1916, CAMBRAI 1917 Somme 1916, LYS, LE TRANSLOV, BAILEUL, Arras 1917, Kemmel, Scarpe 1917, COURTRAI (The ones in caps on Regimental Colours)

VC won by Pte Thomas Ricketts Oct 14, 1918 (Incidentally at age 17 one of the youngest recipients ever awarded this honour) In addtition 3 DSOs 8 OBEs, 9 MBEs, 30 MCs, 6 bars to MCs, 31 DCMs and 108 MMs were awarded to member sof the Regiment from 1915-1918

The last time it was disbanded and the Colours laid up was at the end of WWI.  The request to the British to reactivate the regiment for service in WW2 was denied, and two regiments of Royal Artillery were raised instead. It was then reconstituted again in 1949 in its present form.

Zartan I would be very interested in your sources re the units youn mentioned especially the deployment to Gibraltar as I've come across it.


----------



## Zartan (25 Aug 2005)

An Osprey Men-at-Arms book (of the rather old variety), called "The American Provincial Corps 1775-1784". Inside this book they provide a coloured plate for a private of the regiment in 1780, and of course provide information regarding the unit. Actually, looking about it now, I've come across a mistake on my part. They did not, in fact, be deployed in Gibraltar (it does not say they were, but it also doesn't say they weren't), but rather says their uniforms were intended for the Royal Artillery there. The unit existed from 1780-1783.

A second book is "Before Beaumont Hamel: The Royal Newfoundland Regiment 1775-1815", by Bernard D. Fardy. Which covers military operations in Newfoundland and/or performed by or with Newfoundlanders during that time period. Having flipped through the book again, I uncovered another of my errors: one of the regiments was not the Orange Dragoons, but rather the King's Orange Rangers. It also sheds more light on the Newfoundland Regiment found in the "Men-At-Arms" book, identifying them as a regiment of volunteers raised to protect St. John's from American attack.

Those are my foremost references.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Aug 2005)

Danke


----------



## luggage70 (19 May 2006)

I was wondering if there was a roll call for the Newfoundland Fencibles 1803 - 1814? I have come across an 1816 roll call of this unit being discharged. I've also came across a roll call of the Newfoundland Regiment 1782 but I think it may have disbanded either 1795 or 1802.


----------



## Linda Caravan (21 Sep 2008)

What an interesting amount of information on the Royal Newfoundland Regiment!  Thank you.  

My grandfather Andrew Pearce Caravan was one of the original Blue Puttees, and fought in France and the Dardanelles.  I would like to find more information on these brave men and any photos that exist.  Would anyone have any idea where to find such information?

Linda.darghous@gmail.com


----------



## YZT580 (22 Sep 2008)

Canada has a war museum in Beaumont with a web site that will provide you with some links.  If you are ever in France or Belgium, it is a must see place that will give you a much greater appreciation for what your  Grandfather  did.


----------



## Linda Caravan (22 Sep 2008)

Thank you so much YZ I will certainly check it out.  I have managed to find a few other useful sites and I will share any info I obtain with this site once I get it all together.  Thanks again


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Sep 2008)

Linda Caravan said:
			
		

> What an interesting amount of information on the Royal Newfoundland Regiment!  Thank you.
> 
> My grandfather Andrew Pearce Caravan was one of the original Blue Puttees, and fought in France and the Dardanelles.  I would like to find more information on these brave men and any photos that exist.  Would anyone have any idea where to find such information?
> 
> Linda.darghous@gmail.com



I would suggest you might want to inquire with the Regiment in St. John's they might be able to help you. Or you can try the provincial archives.


----------



## kkwd (22 Sep 2008)

Take a look at this collection of photos and videos of the Regiment during The Great War. It is very interesting.

http://epe.lac-bac.gc.ca/100/205/301/ic/cdc/great_war/default.htm


----------



## Linda Caravan (23 Sep 2008)

Thank you both so much.  I checked out the site and it is terrific!  I have downloaded some video clips that really give a sense of that time and place.  I will check out the Regiment in St.Johns too when I have more time.  Thanks again chaps!


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2008)

I thought I heard someone mention chaps around here ...   8)


----------



## kkwd (27 Sep 2008)

Linda, here are some things i found out about your grandfather. 
His Regimental number was 740. 
Based on anecdotal evidence of a deployment of a draft of soldiers with Regimental numbers near his I came up with the following.

Embarked on the SS Dominion on February 2, 1915.
Arrived Edinburgh Castle February 16th, 1915.
Embarked at Devenport for active service on August 20th, 1915.
Disembarked Alexandria, Egypt on August 31st, 1915.
Proceeded to Abbassia, Cairo on August 31st, 1915.
Embarked Alexandria, Egypt for Gallipoli on September 13th, 1915.
Landed Suvla the night of September 19th / 20th, 1915.

After this i have some hard facts of what happened to him.

The following is a casualty report carried in the St. John's Daily News in 1915.

740 Private Andrew P. Caravan
Long Island, Notre Dame Bay
Malaria, Malta October 20th, 1915
Transferred to Spinola Convalescent camp ex Military Hospital, Tigne, Malta November 23rd, 1915.

Well, that's it. This information can be confirmed by you at the Provincial Archives Of Newfoundland And Labrador. 
They have complete service records available there.


----------



## Linda Caravan (27 Sep 2008)

;D Thank you kkwd!   

While researching I came across a great site

http://ngb.chebucto.org/NFREG/WWI/ww1-rnr-500-page1.shtml 

which has the whole history of the First 500 step by step. Lots and lots of photos with names of the soldiers in them,  and great accounts of all the battles.  I'll probably need a week to read it!   However, I didn't find my grandfather's name there so perhaps he wasn't one of the Blue Puttees after all - disappointing, but thanks to you I can now read about the battles he was in based on your timeline.

Thanks again for all the research you did on my behalf.   Your not just a chap, but a sweetheart![/b]


----------

